# Teich im Raum Hamburg zu verschenken;-)



## Biotopfan (14. Aug. 2008)

Hei, guckt Euch mal den Link an. Das ist ernst 

http://www.mein-schoener-garten.de/jforum/posts/list/1848001.page

VG Monika


----------



## robsig12 (14. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Teich im Raum Hamburg zu verschenken;-)*

..


----------



## robsig12 (14. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Teich im Raum Hamburg zu verschenken;-)*

Schade das ich nicht in Hamburg wohne...


----------



## Joachim (14. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Teich im Raum Hamburg zu verschenken;-)*

...klingt nach Tine Wittler Teich


----------



## Biotopfan (14. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Teich im Raum Hamburg zu verschenken;-)*

Naja, wenn man eh was plant... Die suchen auch einen hübschen Gärtner/in mit Schauspieltalent...

VG Monika


----------



## unicorn (14. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Teich im Raum Hamburg zu verschenken;-)*

nun ist unser fertig


----------



## Annett (15. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Teich im Raum Hamburg zu verschenken;-)*

Moin.

Das ist wahrscheinlich wieder die Art Teich, wo die Fische gleich nach dem Wassereinlassen eingesetzt werden und Kiesschüttungen als schöner Rand verkauft werden.
Tausende Leute sehen es, machen es nach und dann knallt es überall. 

Bei Teichen fällt uns das ja schnell auf, aber ich möchte gar nicht wissen, wieviel "Mist" so manche TV-Hausrenovierer verzapfen....


----------



## andreas w. (15. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Teich im Raum Hamburg zu verschenken;-)*

mahlzeit, mal zum grundsätzlichen. ich find so ein angebot gut, für jemanden der spass an einem teich, aber zwei linke hände und keine zeit und möglichkeit zum selberbau hat. auch der zeitraum, drei tage ist für so jemanden eigentlich ideal.

für einen teich, der etwas individuell ist, halte ich die bauphase (die planung steht warscheinlich im detail schon vorher) dennoch für recht kurz, um eine gewisse grössenordnung zu erzielen. vor allem kommen einem BEIM bauen desöfteren noch ideen, die dann aussen vor bleiben müssen. eigentlich schade.

es bleibt, wie annett sagt, zu hoffen, dass vorerst keine fische eingesetzt werden. ich hatte damals den fehler gemacht, bei mir ist es gutgegangen. die fische waren aus der direkten nachbarschaft. wenn der ganze teich allerdings frisch ist und die fische dann noch den stress mit dem anfahrtsweg hatten, find ich das nicht mehr so gut und musterhaft vorzeigbar.

resultat: die aktion mit dem fischteich als referenz- oder vorführobjekt find ich sehr gut, aber bitte erstmal ohne fische.


----------



## Suse (15. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Teich im Raum Hamburg zu verschenken;-)*

Natürlich kommen da sofort die Fische rein.
Da steht so eine Fernsehproduktion doch total über der Kreatur.
Da ist der Fisch nur ein Gestaltungselement und wie sieht das denn "ohne" aus?
Das geht doch nicht. 
Wenn ich solche Sendungen mal im Fernsehen erwische, dann schwimmen die Tierchen schon drin, wenn das Wasser noch einläuft.
"That´s showbussines"


----------



## Biotopfan (15. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Teich im Raum Hamburg zu verschenken;-)*

Hei, für jemand, der seinen ersten Teich möchte, aber die Tiefbauarbeiten scheut, finde ich es trotzdem interessant. Oder Frauen ,die davon träumen, aber die Männer wegen Geld und Arbeit nicht mitziehen... Die Fische kann man ja notfalls wieder rausangeln. Und auch die Außengestaltung läßt sich ummodeln. Zumindest zu einem schönen Naturteich. Koiteich im Nachhinein wird wohl schwierig  Ob die sich vielleicht auch über Rat von einem Teichforum freuen würden?
Habe mal gesehen, wie sie aus einem Doppelgaragendach eine wunderschöne Dachterasse machten. Weiß aber nichtmehr, von welchem Anbieter das war. Als i-Tüpfelchen kam noch ein Mörtelkübelteich mit Seerose dazu. Der Kübel wurde erstmal mit einem Sack voll teicherde Gefüllt, Seerose und __ Schilf (!) rein und mit feinem Kies dünn abgedeckt. Möchte nicht wissen, wie da ein paar Wochen später die Algen gesprießt sind 
Für den Moment hat es aber toll ausgesehen, zumal die Seerose plötzlich auch eine Blüte hatte:__ nase 

Naja, wollte Euch das halt nicht entgehen lassen Und wenn es nur die Beobachtung des ganzen ist...
VG Monika


----------

